

So a Model T was greener than a modern car? - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/oct/17/automotive-carbonemissions

======
motoko
Flagged for link bait. The full title is: "Comment is free Response So a Model
T was greener than a modern car? No way"

Also, stupid question, the Model T and the modern car are not comparable. You
can't commute on a modern highway to work in to Model T. You can't commute to
work on a horse, either.

~~~
bootload
_"... Flagged for link bait. The full title is ..."_

Settle petal. The title was edited to reduce the word count and still reflects
the intent of the article.

The idea that the Model-T is greener than modern cars is a compelling one when
GM, Ford et.,al. drag their feet releasing an efficient car that uses less
carbon emissions and produces less waste. The engineering and technology
exists to solve this problem yet _"how many cars"_ can you walk down the
street, pay your money and pick up a non or very low emission car?

In the petrol shocks of the 70's when OPEC throttled petrol supply Western car
manufacturers ignored smaller the more efficient smaller cars. The Japanese
did not and stepped up to the challenge. Now as more pressing challenges
appear again, Western car manufacturers once again drag their feet.

~~~
motoko
Compelling? It's wrong.

~~~
bootload
_"... Compelling? It's wrong. ..."_

Contrary statements are fine if you can explain why. Why is this wrong?

~~~
motoko
"The idea that the Model-T is greener than modern cars is a compelling one"

The entire article is about debunking the idea "the model T was more 'green'
than a modern car" ---to the extent that the magic word "green" has any
rational meaning that can be discussed at all. I have nothing more to add.

------
dcurtis
Wow, green or not, I am amazed that the Model T got more than 20 miles per
gallon. That seems extremely efficient for the first mass production car ever.

~~~
vaksel
The key thing that kills mileage is weight. Model T has a weight of only 1200
lbs.

By comparison even a tiny dedicated race car like a Lotus Elise weighs close
to 2000 lbs. Hell if we go back 2 decades, the poster child of tiny cars, the
Honda CRX has a weight of 2200 lbs. Even the all time tiny car, the classic
mini cooper was 1400 lbs.

